

My always free windows client to manage amazon Glacier - kkilar
http://www.openglacier.com/
I know there are others out there, but this will always be free for ANY use, and I created to do what I needed.  Looking for a few folks to try it out.
======
kkilar
I know there are other clients out there, but mine will always be free for ANY
use, and I created to work the way I needed - so it makes sense :)

Looking for a few pros to try it out.

